# Good deworming for babies and adults



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Does anyone have recommendations for deworming. I have two mamas and their babes in my back yard and one of them had a watery stool and looked like a worm in it. What to use? The chicks are 5 and 8 weeks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nothing for chicks, they can't tolerate it.

I would check to see if a vet will do a fecal check to make sure that's what you're seeing since you can't confirm it was a worm. If it wasn't moving it probably wasn't.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Nothing for chicks, they can't tolerate it.
> 
> I would check to see if a vet will do a fecal check to make sure that's what you're seeing since you can't confirm it was a worm. If it wasn't moving it probably wasn't.


Oh ok than that's good news as just looked like it was but no movement. 
Gross subject but has to be addressed if need be.


----------

